# July 29th - Beyond the Breakers Kingfish Roundup



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am putting together this event with help of Parrothead and RadierRed. If you are interested but have some questions post them up or PM me. Could one of the Mods make this a sticky?



July 29th - Beyond the Breakers Kingfish Roundup


We are excited to bring to you the first event of its kind in Texas. Teams fishing from kayaks for kingfish in the Gulf of Mexico off the beach at Matagorda. This will be a fun event with prizes for largest king mackerel caught.

Rules and Regs:
Location 
On the beach at Matagorda 

Weigh-in Location
Will be at the base camp on the Beach at Matagorda. Exact location on the beach to be determined. 

Entry fees
$30 per person. This is a team event, with at least two people per team Five dollars from each entry will be used for misc event cost. All the rest will be paid out to winners. 

Captain’s Meeting 
5:30 a.m. at base camp, everyone must sign a waiver before fishing. 

Fishing Times 
6:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. 
Everyone weighing in a fish must be in line by 3:00 pm 
Each person fishing must stop by base camp and sign OUT before leaving the beach. This is to insure we keep a good head count. 

Launch Areas 
You can launch from the beach anywhere up to one mile in each direction from base camp. This is to help level the playing field and to keep people close together for safety reasons. 

Format 
This is a team event, with at least two people per team. No limit as to how many can be on a team -- the more the better. Payouts will be individual and up to the team to figure out how they will split the winnings. We encourage large groups of people fishing together. This is a big fish event, with heaviest king mackerel wins. King fish are the main target species, but in the event no kings are caught, then we will go to the largest fish caught of any species. Excluding sharks and bull reds. If we have a tie, the weight of each fish will be added to its total.length to determine a winner. Anyone caught cheating will be disqualified and beat over the head with a stick. Number of participants may be limited. At any point in time the event may be cancelled and rescheduled. No person may start fishing without at least one teammate. All fishing must be done within sight of at least one of your teammates. Beach launching must be done in pairs or more. 

All fishing must be done from any type of kayak. Any and all motors are prohibited. 

All legal means of catching fish in the state of Texas can be used. This means live, cut bait, dead bait, or artificial. All state and federal laws must be obeyed at all times. 

PFD’s must be worn at all times when in the kayak. This is a no tolerance rule, anyone found to be without a pfd on while in there kayak will be disqualified, and beat over the head with a stick. 

This is important so we are going to do it again. PFDs must be worn at all times when on the water in the kayak. 

At least one person per team must have a GPS and cell phone. Contact numbers will be given out at sign up and must be carried on the kayak at all times. 

Each person must have some kayaking experience or fish with someone with kayak fishing experience.

Make checks payable to Beyond The Breakers
Capt. Norm Bekoff
RR3 Box 950B
Dickinson, Texas 77539
(281)732-6661


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*How Far*

Just how far of the beach would one have to go to catch a king. I gues it would depend on the water conditions. I've heard the big ones are in close anyway.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> Just how far of the beach would one have to go to catch a king. I gues it would depend on the water conditions. I've heard the big ones are in close anyway.


Conditions will be the key factor. But kings will come into the surf during that time of the year. Lot of them caught just a few hundered yards from the sand. But most get caught about a mile from the beach. Matagorda has a few close rigs aprox 3 miles and if the driving is good we will hae base camp right in front of one. Lot of kings caught from the close rigs around Gorda.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm interested in this event but i don't have a 4X4 or a team. looking for a few sugestions


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

surfcowboy said:


> I'm interested in this event but i don't have a 4X4 or a team. looking for a few sugestions


We will set up on the beach so 2wd can make it. That is why the excat location of the beach camp will be announced closer to the date. I plan on going the weekend before and checking things out. I also have a few friends that live in the area.

In a week or so I plan on starting a partner finder. Already have you and a few others looking for someoen to fish with.Should not be a problem teaming you up with someone.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Waaaay cool! We have a condo in Corpus booked just before that. I might have to cut the vacation a day short to make this one. I could be looking for a partner. Don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

going to start a list of people fishing. Also if you want to fish but need a partner. Post up on here or email me. Should be no problem finding you people to fish with. If you have a team name please let me know. I am coming up with a trophey that will be presented to the winning team. This will be for bragging rights until nest year. 

1. Jason Bryant - Crank-b8 
2. Liver Dog 
3. Dr. Joseph Schmidt 
4. It's a keeper
5. surfcowboy
6. Northpaw
7. Raiderred
8. OZ
9. Jolly Roger
10. Skipjack??
11. Timmah
12. T-BOX
13. Throw'd Off
14. pablo
15. GULFCOASTRODS.NET


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

16. Let's Go
17. Lucky
18. Oscar
19. Anthony
20. ReelinRob
21. Flafish
22. Kingfish


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

are we going to keep the fish just wondering. i have never fished for kings and i would like to get some tips, on what tackle to use and bait and how to set the rigs up. 

thanks everyone


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

surfcowboy said:


> are we going to keep the fish just wondering. i have never fished for kings and i would like to get some tips, on what tackle to use and bait and how to set the rigs up.
> 
> thanks everyone


yes, you are going to keep the fish.

To answer a few questions that have came up.

We will be taking mail in checks up until a week before the date.

You can pay at the beach the day of the event. But must pay cash and exact change.

If you do not have a partner, post up. Lot of people looking for fishing partners. No limit as to how many people can be on the same team.

I will make a post about rigging and tackle that works good for kings from a kayak very soon.

Sponsorship is available, if interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

23. northpaw 
24. Cabeza de Vaca 
25. BullRedKing 
26. PaulB 
27. Chris


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

oops, didn't see the second page


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I have possibly two more coming, there on the fence right now


----------



## Timmah (Jun 21, 2005)

We're in process of forming a San Antonio Team if any guys in the area are interested. Send me a PM and I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

UPDATEd LIST 6/24/06


Fishermen --- Team

Oscar
Anthony ------ Team Marauder
T-Box
Lucky

Crank-B8
Let's Go ------Team Wildy???
Cameron
Bogdog

Repo
Mike D ------- Padre Hookers
Shindle
Henry R

This side Up --- Team ???
Raack66

4 runner ---------Team ???
+2

Recondoc --------Team ??
+2

Raiderred --------Team ???
OZ 

PaulB ---------Team ******* Yankee ???
Chris

northpaw -----Team ???
 Cabeza de Vaca

Galvbay
+ wife



1. Wigman
2. Liver Dog 
3. Dr. Joseph Schmidt 
4. It's a keeper 
5. surfcowboy 
6. Quesun
7. spotfisher
8. Scupperob 
9. Seabrookayaker
10. Skipjack?? 
11. Timmah 
12. waterbone
13. Throw'd Off 
14. pablo 
15. GULFCOASTRODS.NET
16. Stage 3
17. Rod Holder
18. ReelinRob
19.Flafish
20.Kingfish
21.BullRedKing

The people with numbers by there name are still without a fishing partner or team. Please feel free to PM each other or post up. If By some chance you do not get a team mate by the 29th, do not let that you stop you. We are a very friendly bunch and will be more then willing to put you on a team the morning of the event. If I missed your team please PM me and I will get it up. If you want to get your name on the list looking for a team mate please PM me and I will add you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Here are the beautiful plaques made by Jim Glock aka Galvbay for the top three places. They look great and would look even better on the wall.










Galvbay also made " The Stick", if you do not know what the stick is, read the rules again. This thing is impressive, it will beat the **** out of anything, very heavy.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

*a little about Matty*

Hey everyone looks like, i will be meeting alot of new people that weekend. i saw that someone asked about bait shops. here is a site that has alot of info on matty, it has the bait shop #s www.matagordabay.com . Matty is my second home i have been fishing that area for about 4 years now. there are lots of fish down there.

my friend and I will be getting there late thursday night or early friday 12am-1am well will be camping on the beach. I have started up a team called the "SurfCowboys" still looking for more teammates.

One tip buy bug spary before you get to matagorda, it jumps in price to $7 a can.

On the RV hook-ups they are located at the end of the road on the right and that would be about 5 miles from the camp. here is a link to the RV stuff http://www.lcra.org/community/matagorda.html

The (LCRA) bought up the land around the pier and they are closing the first acess to the first 1/2 mile of beach to trucks and cars, but i don't think it is closed yet. i was able to take my "car" about 7 miles before i got stuck the last time i was down there. if there is a good rain before the sand packs down real good. If they have opened the new acess road i'm pretty sure they will be maintaining the beach up to 5 or 6 miles from the jetty.

there are a bunch of wahoos you have to watch out for, a lots of kids in their 4X4's from my experience the farther you are from the jettys the lighter the crowds get.

I will most likely be in an old jeep wagoner. 
oh yah the sands are soft down there so bring long tent pegs or use water to harden up the sand, if you plan to camp.

By the way If you would like to find some good food stop At River Bend Restaurant & Tavern


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll be getting a kayak by the end of summer and can't wait to hook up with some of ya'll. I kayak fished in California off of La Jolla and caught a few small fish and was drug around by a #115 Thresher shark for 30 minutes until it broke me off.. I am already hooked but I just need to sell a few hog traps to get that $1,000 for the yak and start up equipment..Good luck to you folks and be safe....


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't think I'm ready to tournament fish yet. I have been yaking baits out for the long rods for a while but since I always fly solo (out on the water) I haven't ventured to far from shore. I would like to paddle out to see what it is like and what to expect and think it would be safer if there are other people around. I fish Sargent most weekends and have plenty of inshore/beachfront experience but no "off shore" experience. Any objections to me coming down just to check it out and paddle around?


Sequoia


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sequoia said:


> I don't think I'm ready to tournament fish yet. I have been yaking baits out for the long rods for a while but since I always fly solo (out on the water) I haven't ventured to far from shore. I would like to paddle out to see what it is like and what to expect and think it would be safer if there are other people around. I fish Sargent most weekends and have plenty of inshore/beachfront experience but no "off shore" experience. Any objections to me coming down just to check it out and paddle around?
> 
> Sequoia


More then welcome to stop by. I will be at base camp all day.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Starting to get closer to the date. Here are a few tips that might help some fishermen out. All we need is for the weather to be good. I will be at matagorda this weekend. Will post exact location of base camp in a few days. It will be a location that will be easy for 2wd to reach. 


Kingfish are agressive feeders and will eat almost anything. So many different styles of fishing for them, I will cover a few that work good out of a kayak. 

Trolling is a very effictive way to find fish if no visable signs, or on your way to a spot. Baits can vary for trolling from spoons of any kind to diving baits. Two of my favortie diving baits are Yo-Zori crystal minnow and Rapla 6" diving bait. Large silver rattle traps also work good. Trolling dead bait also works very good. Most any type of dead bait trolled will work. Just try to rig it in such a way that it pulls straight, so not to twist your line. 

Top water for kings is one the most exicting ways to fish. Very few fish attack a top water like a king fish. Chrome super spooks or top dogs worked fast. Twitch baits like 51MR or catch 2000 also draw strikes. Most any type of bait a kingfish will attack, some are just better at hooking them then others.

Drifting ribbon fish is one of the most popular methods in Texas for kings. This is a very productive way to cover ground and allows you to cast another bait when drifting. Also gives you time to look for birds working while drifting.If casting a bait when drifting a ribbonfish, have a game plan. Kingfish do not tap a bait. They will be going fast when the strike occurs. A meduim drag in the rod holder will set the hook for you, but waste to much time and he will spool you. Ribbon fish, sardines, pogies, mullet, sand trout all make good kingfish bait. 

Live bait under a ballon also works great. A sabiki rig and some ballons and you should be able to keep live bait out. Kings are much like sharks and any movemnet will get there attention. You will have to deal with sharks if fishing with any type of dead or live bait. 

Birds working this time of year are also give aways for kings. They are masters at making bait balls. If you are lucky enough to find a bait ball I would suggest top water first, the strike from a king fish on top is a sight to see. If nothing on that then a diving or twitch bait. Save the dead bait for last, because sharks will be around the bait ball and do not want to waste time fighting a shark if you can help it. But sharks will also hit artifical baits when feeding hard around bait. 

Now for the million dollar question. How do you land a kingfish in a kayak?

It is not as hard as many think. Fight the king until he is very wore out. Grab you leader and put your rod in a holder. Grab him by the tail with one hand, and slide the other hand under his belly. This step needs to be done fast, back off your drag in case he does make a run for it. Once in your hands, put your feet out of the foot rest area on top of the sides of your kayak. Lay the king in the bottom of the kayak, but do not let go of his tail. Might have to grab the tail with both hands. 
At this point it is a waiting game, kings do not laste long out of the water. But they will try to flop around, this is why you have its tail. All of the kings power is in his tail, if you hold it up off the kayak, all he will do is vibrate in your hands. If you have a larger king, witch i hope everyone catches, you may have to cross your legs over the back half of his body. Like sitting Indian style. You will get slimed, but that is part of the fun. 

Now for the more violnet people. A billy club and gaff can speed this process up. Just make sure to cap your gaff when not in use.

Just want to remind everyone that this is a big fish weigh in. With King mackerel being the target species. But if no kings are caught, then the winners will be the biggest fish, excluding bull reds and sharks. Be prepared to take care of your catch. If you catch and weigh in jack fish. Myself and a few others will have cooler space for them. If you catch Ling,snapper, triple tail or mahi-mahi I will be more then happy to take them off your hands.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mail in payment deadline will be this saturday, 7-22-06. You can pay on the beach either friday or saturday. Please bring exact change. I will be at base camp all day saturday. Will be taking entries all morning long for anyone that is running late.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Checked out the beach this weekend. Driving conditions are perfect for the first few miles. Base camp will be aprox 2.2 miles down the beach from the entrance.


----------

